# 01019 Telefondienste GmbH



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2003)

Hi!

Ich habe vor kurzem eine Zahlungserinnerung von 01019 Telefondienste GmbH erhalten. Das lustige ist halt nur, dass sie mir fällige Zahlungen auflisten, die mit Kontoauszügen nachweislich von mir beglichen wurden. Eine Zahlung liegt sogar schon 1 Jahr zurück. Auffallend sind auch die runden Zahlen (5 € + 19,99 €), die niemals mit denen auf der Telekom-Rechnung übereinstimmen!

Das klingt doch schwer nach Betrug oder? Entweder von der Telekom, die Anzahlungen nicht weiterreichen oder 01019 Telefondienste GmbH, die auf gut Glück Zahlungserinnerungen verschicken, in der Hoffnung, einen Dummen zu finden, der ohne Überprüfen sofort zahlt.

Ich für meinen Teil habe erstmal einen entrüstenden Brief verfasst und 4 Anlagen mit Beweisen weggeschickt. Ausserdem habe ich mit Rechtsanwalt gedroht und Zeugen herangezogen. Mal sehen, was passiert!

Gibt es eigentlich noch einen, dem sowas passiert ist?


----------



## Hoppel (2 Juni 2003)

Hallo,

irgendwie irritiert mich Dein Eintrag - WO ist Dein Problem?

Du schreibst selbst, daß Du fällige Zahlungen beglichen hast und nachweisen kannst. 

Also hat das ganze doch nichts mit Computer-Betrug zu tun... Oder sehe ich da was falsch?

Ein grübelnder

Hoppel


----------



## Don Juan (2 Juni 2003)

Naja, ich habe im Internet recherchiert und festestellen müssen, dass 01019 schon mehreren Leuten sowas geschickt hat.

Mein Problem ist also nicht, dass ich es nicht nachweisen könnte, dass ich die Verbindungen bezahlt habe, sondern dass es anscheinend ein Signum der Zeit ist, dass jede Firma Zahlungserinnerungen verschicken kann, ohne dafür bestraft zu werden!

Ich war vor einigen Tagen noch daran, die Rechnung zu begleichen, weil so ein Brief einen schon erschüttert und das Herz höher schlagen lässt!

Ausserdem möchte ich von Mitbetroffenen wissen, wie seriös so eine Forderung ist!


----------



## Hoppel (2 Juni 2003)

Hallo,

wenn ich das also richtig verstehe, geht es Dir nur um`s Prinzip - denn eigentlich ist ja alles richtig, was von Dir gefordert wurde - nur eben dieses "Signum" nicht.

Tief durchatmend (und nach tf schreiend) kann ich Dir meinerseits nur empfehlen, in Zukunft zu überlegen, WAS Du schreibst - und WO. Du hast Dich über NICHTS mokiert und hast NICHTS anzubieten - soweit meine Meinung.

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Don Juan (2 Juni 2003)

Nein, das meine ich eben nicht! Die Forderungen, die 01019 gestellt hat, sind völlig unberechtigt!!! Ich habe die Telekom-Rechnungen immer fristgerecht beglichen!!

Ich denke, die Leute sollten aufgeklärt werden, dass solche Unternehmen zu unsittlichen Mitteln greifen, um an schnelles Geld zu kommen.

Solche Einträge sollten Betroffenen helfen, sich gegen Machentschaften dieser Firmen eher zu wehren!

Ich denke nicht, dass mein Beitrag hier fehl am Platz ist! Denn die Sache mit Acoreus (das wird keiner bezweifeln) hat genauso angefangen! Nur auf diesem Wege und nicht anders kann man die Regierung darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es riesige Lücken zu stopfen gilt.


----------



## Devilfrank (2 Juni 2003)

Bevor hier von Machenschaften die Rede ist, warte erstmal die Antwort auf Deinen Brief ab.
Vielleicht stellt sich ja alles als ein Irrtum raus. Wenn nicht, können wir das hier gerne weiter diskutieren.


----------



## Don Juan (2 Juni 2003)

Na dann frieren wir die Diskussion an der Stelle ein!

Ich werde weiterberichten, wenn sich was getan hat!


----------



## Marie (3 November 2003)

Don Juan schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann frieren wir die Diskussion an der Stelle ein!
> 
> Ich werde weiterberichten, wenn sich was getan hat!



Na dann berichte ich mal weiter. Scheint also tatsächlich auch eine neue Welle zu sein und durchaus hier gerechtfertigt. Wenn Ihr mal unter den Stichworten mahnung @01019 rumgoogelt, dann seht Ihr das schon.

Im übrigen hatte ich auch hier schon mal nachgefragt, ob einer von Euch weiss, ob das ein Fake ist oder eine neue Abzockmasche.

Tatbestand: Ich bekam im März dieses Jahres eine dubiose angeblich zweite Mahnung über 25 Euro. Habe drei Tage lang versucht die angegebene kostenpflichtige 01805er Nummer zu erreichen, jedesmal in der Warteschleife Gebühren bezahlt, niemals durchgekommen. Dann hier gepostet. An die auf der Mahnung stehende E-Mailadresse geschrieben, die Adresse war nicht erreichbar, meine Mail kam zurück. 

Dann mit der Telekom telefoniert, nirgendwo einen solchen Betrag gefunden. Konnte nur freenet sein. Wenn ich über t-online mal wieder nicht online gehen konnte, hab ich mich ab und an mit freenet eingewählt, maximal mal 2 bis 3 Euro auf der Rechnung gehabt.

Dann habe ich eine Mail an [email protected] geschickt, dass ich weder über die angegebene E-Mailadresse, noch über die angegebene Hotline jemanden erreiche und gerne mal wissen möchte, ob diese Mahnung von Ihnen stammt. Falls ja möchte ich informieren, dass mir weder eine dereartige Rechnung, noch eine vorherige Mahnung vorliegt und auf der erhaltenen mahnung auch keinerlei Hinweis zu finden ist wofür ich diesen Betrag schulden sollte.

Nach fast zwei Monaten, Ende Mai dieses Jahres, bekam ich eine E-Mail zurück: es handele sich um die Rechnung vom Februar 2002!!! Ich solle den Nachweis erbringen, dass ich diese Rechnung gezahlt hätte und sie danken für mein Verständnis.

Ich schrieb zurück, dass ich keinerlei Verständnis dafür habe für eine solche Vorgehensweise mir eine zweite Mahnung zu schicken über einen Betrag von vor über einem Jahr ohne dass mir eine erste Mahnung oder Rechnung vorliegt und niemand weder telefonisch noch per E-Mail erreichbar ist um mir Auskunft zu geben, welche Leistung ich für diese angebliche Rechnung erhalten hätte. Da ich ferner nur selten und kurz über freenet eingewählt war, und mir deshalb einen Betrag in dieser Höhe auch gar nicht vorstellen kann, bat ich um einen Einzelnachweis. Danach habe ich nichts mehr gehört bis heute.

Heute kam ein Schreiben von einem Rechtsanwalt. Ich solle binnen 10 Tagen rund 25 Euro Hauptforderung, 2,50 Zinsen seit 14.03.2002, 5 Euro vorgerichtliche Kosten, 20 Euro Rechtsanwaltsgebühren und 3 Euro Auslagenpauschale zahlen, insgesamt also rund 56 Euro!

Nun hätte ich gut Lust mir einen Anwalt zu nehmen, die Telefonkosten herauszusuchen, die ich damals in der Warteschleife bezahlt hatte und denen die Gegenrechnung aufzumachen.


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2003)

Welche Rechtsanwälte sind es? KS* aus Hamburg?

Das Vorgehen ist in diesem Fall ganz einfach. Du hast das Recht auf einen kostenlosen Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Solange dieser Einzelverbindungsnachweis nicht erbracht wurde, kannst du von deinem Recht auf Zahlungsverweigerung gebrauch machen.

Indem der Telefonanbieter, ohne den geforderten Nachweis zu erbringen, die Angelegenheit an einen Rechtsanwalt abgegeben hat, hat er seine Schadensminderungspflicht verletzt! Schreib einen netten Brief an die Anwälte, das du auf einem Einzelverbindungsnachweis bestehst. Solange die den nicht erbringen, verweigerst du die Zahlung komplett. Haben sie ihn erbracht, kannst du prüfen, ob die Zahlung überhaupt zurecht besteht (mittels alten Telefonrechnungen). Besteht die Forderung zurecht, dann zahlst du die Forderung, aber weder Zinsen noch Inkassogebühren! Immerhin hat der Telefonanbieter seine Schadensminderungspflicht verletzt, damit gehen Inkassokosten zu seinen lasten.

Und nicht von diesen Anwälten einschüchtern lassen!


----------



## KatzenHai (4 November 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Indem der Telefonanbieter, ohne den geforderten Nachweis zu erbringen, die Angelegenheit an einen Rechtsanwalt abgegeben hat, hat er seine Schadensminderungspflicht verletzt! (...)Besteht die Forderung zurecht, dann zahlst du die Forderung, aber weder Zinsen noch Inkassogebühren! Immerhin hat der Telefonanbieter seine Schadensminderungspflicht verletzt, damit gehen Inkassokosten zu seinen lasten.
> 
> Und nicht von diesen Anwälten einschüchtern lassen!



Ähem, abgesehen von der recht konkreten "Rechtsberatung": Das ist schlicht falsch! (ich kann auch rufzeichen tippen)

Jeder darf zur Durchsetzung behaupteter Forderungen anwaltlichen Beistand nehmen - mit Schadenminderung hat das nix zu tun. Die Erstattungsfähigkeit steht auf einem anderen Blatt - aber so definitiv, wie du (wer bist du eigentlich, Anonymus?) dich hier äußerst, ist das schlicht grottenfalsch.

Die anderen Ratschläge sind übrigens auch nicht besser, aber das ist ja durch fleißiges Lesen entsprechender Threads dieses Forums auch so bereits erkennbar.

Es sollte bitte ein wenig Vorsicht walten gelassen werden, wenn hier zu umrissen kurz dargestellten Lebenssachverhalten konkrete Hilfen (mit Rufzeichen!) gepostet werden: Wäre das deutsche Recht so simpel und oberflächlich, müsste man weder ausführlich hierin studieren noch bestünden alleine im BGB mehr als 80.000 einzelne Rechtsprobleme bei etwa 2.500 Paragrafen ...


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2003)

Hallo!

Mit der 01019 Telefondienste GmbH habe ich bzw. die Firma, in der ich arbeite, auch bereits Erfahrungen gesammelt. Diese haben im Juni d. J. meinem Arbeitgeber eine Mahnung für Beträge aus dem Vorjahr für Freenet-Interneteinwahlen berechnet. Diese berechtigten Forderungen hatten wir jedoch seinerzeit – wie eigentlich üblich - über die Telekom-Rechnungen beglichen. Daraufhin haben wir uns mit einer Telekom-Sachbearbeiterin unterhalten, die uns nach ihren eigenen Recherchen die Weiterleitung der angemahnten Summen an Freenet bestätigt. Dieses teilten wir dann auch der 01019 Telefondienste GmbH schriftlich mit. Als diese Firma dann einen Monat später noch mal die Beträge anmahnte, haben wir noch einmal auf unser erstes Schreiben hingewiesen, denen noch mal die Telefonnummer und den Namen der Telekom-Sachbearbeiterin mitgeteilt und gesagt, dass der Fall für uns erledigt wäre und sie sich bitte direkt an die Telekom wenden sollten. Seitdem (nach ca. 3 ½ Monaten) haben wir nichts mehr von der Sache gehört. Ob da jetzt bewußt falsch gemahnt wurde, um den Betroffenen doppelt Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen. Aber möglich wär es vielleicht schon, weil es doch schon einige Leute betrifft, wie man hier hört.

Schönen Gruß!

Thomas


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2003)

Kann es sein, dass diese _01019 Telefondienste GmbH_ etwas mit der Umfirmierung von _Mobilcom_ zu _Freenet_ zu tun hat und dass da Unregelmäßigkeiten bei der Abrechnung von call-by-call-Gesprächen wegen den Umstellungen u. U. versehentlich auftreten?


----------



## Counselor (4 November 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass diese _01019 Telefondienste GmbH_ etwas mit der Umfirmierung von _Mobilcom_ zu _Freenet_ zu tun hat und dass da Unregelmäßigkeiten bei der Abrechnung von call-by-call-Gesprächen wegen den Umstellungen u. U. versehentlich auftreten?


So ist es. Teltarif hat darüber ausführlich berichtet. Die 01019 Telefondienste arbeitet die ganzen Altlasten der Mobilcom auf. Da befinden sich sicher auch haufenweise falsche Buchungen darunter, die den Endkunden jetzt berechnet werden.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Da befinden sich sicher auch haufenweise falsche Buchungen....


Na da hamma´s ja! Die weitere Vorgehensweise der Betroffenen erklärt Ihnen Ihr persönlicher (...) oder Apotheker.


----------



## Counselor (5 November 2003)

@Anna

allerdings wurde mir gerade ein merkwürdiger Fall berichtet. Dort machen die 01024 Telefondienste - selber Geschäftsführer und selber Sitz der Gesellschaft wie 01019 Telefondienste - Telefongebühren für Verbindungen aus einem Firmennetz geltend, und zwar zu Zeiten, wo die Telefonanlage heruntergefahren war. Zu der Downzeit soll im 3-Minuten-Takt ein Faxanschluß in Ffm angewählt worden sein (drei Minuten Verbindungsdauer - drei Sekunden Pause - neue Anwahl - drei Minuten Verbindung).

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> ... 01024 Telefondienste ...


Gehörte ja auch zur Mobilcom. Kann es sein, dass die Telefonanlage gehackt wurde? Möglich, dass eine Nebenstelle so konfiguriert worden ist, dass sie auch mit herunter gefahrenem Server funzt - aber wer fährt eine Telefonanlage runter? Die Geschädigte muss ein Einwahlprotokoll über seinen Telefonanlagensupport vorlegen können (sowohl ein- als auch abgehende Gespräche) in unverkürzter Form. Aber prinzipiell sollte man erstmal einen Abrechnungsfehler unterstellen können.


----------



## Counselor (5 November 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Die Geschädigte muss ein Einwahlprotokoll über seinen Telefonanlagensupport vorlegen können (sowohl ein- als auch abgehende Gespräche) in unverkürzter Form.


@Anna
angeblich haben sie diesen Nachweis an die 01024 geschickt. 01024 soll nicht reagiert haben.

An dem einen Wochende haben die vermutlich das Netzwerk gewartet und auch die Telefonserver runtergefahren. Gespräche sollen aber auch mitten in der Nacht geführt worden sein, wo die Büros alle verschlossen sind usw.

Counselor


----------



## Counselor (6 November 2003)

Für Betroffene der Mobilcom 01019 und 01024 einige Hintergundinformationen:

http://de.geocities.com/dirk_emmerich/01019-Rechtshilfen_/01019-rechtshilfen_.html


```
Mit dem Transfer des Festnetzes (01019 und 01024) an die Freenet AG ist dieses Problem dann mit transferiert worden. Freenet will jetzt auch das Kapitel aus den offenen Forderungen ziehen (so kann der Festnetz-Deal auch finanziert werden) und mahnt mit diesen problembehafteten Datensätzen vermeintlich “offene” Forderungen an.

Nein! Mit Betrug wie hier schon geschrieben, hat dies nichts zu tun! Es ist vielmehr das Zusammenwirken von vielen Problemen und die eigene Unfähigkeit eine ordentliche IT mit den Segmenten Plan, Build an Run zu unterhalten. Stattdessen trägt man das Problem auf dem Rücken der (noch-) Kunden aus. Übrigens: die Problemstückzahl liegt in der für dieses Business typischen Größenordnung- also im 6-stelligen Bereich.

Auch ganz unbedarfte Teilnehmer kommen in den Genuss der Mahnproblematik, nämlich dann, wenn Sie eine Rufnummer übernommen haben, die früher ein C-b-C-Kunde genutzt hat und dessen Daten jetzt eingekoppelt werden.
```


Counselor


----------



## jupp11 (6 November 2003)

01019-Rechtshilfen schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Internet-EVN ist i.d.R. nicht kostenlos, weisen Sie gleich darauf hin,
> dass diese Kosten zu Lasten von Freenet btw. MobilCom gehen, es sei denn, die Forderung
> erweist sich als nicht berechtigt, wovon ich nach Ihrer Schilderung ausgehe.



hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Ich dachte , daß EVNs (gemäß letzter Rechtsprechung) kostenlos sind? 

Jupp


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> ```
> ...nämlich dann, wenn Sie eine Rufnummer übernommen haben, die früher ein C-b-C-Kunde genutzt hat und dessen Daten jetzt eingekoppelt werden.
> ```


----------



## Ingo Diekmann (7 November 2003)

*01019 - noch eine Fehlerquelle*

Mein Freund hat diese Woche ebenfalls eine 01019-Mahnung bekommen.

Dabei stellte sich heraus, daß die Überweisungen vor Monaten auf ein anderes Konto gingen. Der Eingang wurde nachträglich bestätigt.

euer Ingo


----------



## Counselor (23 Dezember 2003)

Im Thread habe ich die Problematik mit den 01019/01024 Telefondiensten angesprochen. Da ich aktuell von einem Mahnbescheid der 01024 Telefondienste betroffen bin, möchte ich über meine Verteidigung berichten. Die 01024 Telefondienste sind vertreten durch die KSP Anwälte in Hamburg:


> X-Stadt, 23. Dezember 2003
> 
> Amtsgericht Schleswig
> -Mahnabteilung-
> ...



Anmerkung:

Der Mahnbescheid bezieht sich ausdrücklich auf eine Rechnung mit einem Aktenzeichen der 01024-Telefondienste. Außerdem gibt es bei mir keine DTAG-Rechnung vom 15.5.2002.

Counselor


----------



## Der Genervte (23 Dezember 2003)

Also, wenn man sich diesen 'Fall' und Andere betrachtet und dabei den Augenmerk mal etwas in Richtung 'Begründungen der Forderungssteller' lenkt, sieht es doch recht eigenartig aus.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das Firmen ab einer bestimmten Größe eine eigene Rechtsabteilung mit 'studierten' Anwälten hat bzw. zumindest eine Standardkanzlei regelmäßig beauftragt.

Betrachtet man dann deren grobe handwerkliche und sachliche Fehler, stellt sich für mich als rechtlich Ungeschulten die Frage, was die während der Zeit auf der Uni eigentlich getrieben haben? Etwa nur gekellnert oder Taxi gefahren?

Es soll ja die Handwerksordnung geändert werden, so das Handwerke ohne Gefahrenpotential nicht mehr dem Meisterzwang unterliegen.
Vielleicht sollte man das auf die 'Rechtsberatung' oder speziell den Schutz der anwaltlichen Tätigkeit ausdehnen. Viel 'ungeschickter' als einige der 'Studierten' würde ich mich als juristisch Ungebildeter auch nicht anstellen.        :lupe:


----------



## Counselor (24 Januar 2004)

Mit Schreiben vom 6.1.04 hatte das AG Schleswig mir und der Gegenseite die Abgabe der Akten an das Prozessgericht mitgeteilt.

Gestern kam wieder Bewegung in die Sache:

Die KSP Anwälte drohen mit der Verdopplung der Kosten, wenn ich an meinem Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid festhalte:



			
				KSP schrieb:
			
		

> ...bekanntlich vertreten wir die Interessen der 01024 Telefondienste GmbH. Wir haben Ihnen vor kurzem einen Mahnbescheid zustellen lassen. Hiergegen haben Sie Widerspruch erhoben.
> 
> Wir möchten darauf hinweisen, dass es aufgrund Ihres Widerspruchs zu einem Prozess mit weiteren erheblichen Kosten kommt, die u. U. zu einer Verdopplung der Forderung führen können. Falls Sie ohnehin bereits Schwierigkeiten mit der Begleichung der Forderung unserer Mandantschaft haben, werden diese dann noch größer.
> 
> ...



Es scheint so, dass man bei den KSP Anwälten noch nicht begriffen hat, dass ich die Durchführung des Verfahrens beantragt habe. Damit dies so bleibt, werde ich auf das Schreiben nicht antworten.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 Januar 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Schreiben vom 6.1.04 hatte das AG Schleswig mir und der Gegenseite die Abgabe der Akten an das Prozessgericht mitgeteilt.
> 
> Gestern kam wieder Bewegung in die Sache:
> 
> ...



Vielleicht sollte man denen lieb schreiben, dass die Korrespondenz doch von jetzt an mit dem zuständigen Gericht zu führen ist und hoffen, dass eine noch blödere Antwort darauf zurückkommt. Scheinbar wollen die ja immer das letzte Wort haben, auch wenn von Geschädigtenseite alles gesagt ist. Ich halt´s für den absoluten Gipfel in der Reihe der Frechheiten, die die Gegenseite auffährt. Und wahrscheinlich wollen die auch noch Geld für diese "juristische Beratung"...


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Januar 2004)

Geschätzter Counselor,

ich nehme den Ball auf. Ich habe jetzt auch so einen Fall mit 01019 und KSP frisch auf dem Tisch. Die Aktenführung darf öffentlich erfolgen - also beteilige ich mich an diesem Thread.

Mehr dazu im Leufe der Woche ...


----------



## Counselor (24 Januar 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr dazu im Leufe der Woche ...



Ich harre gespannt der Dinge, sind des KatzenHais Beiträge doch stets eine große Bereicherung. In meinem Fall wird es noch ein paar spannende Wendungen geben, so dass auch dem Sachbearbeiter bei KSP nicht langweilig werden wird.


----------



## Der Genervte (25 Januar 2004)

So, diesen Treat schon mal in die Liste der beobachteten Treats aufgenommen, Popcornmaschine positioniert, neue Eiswürfel angesetzt!

Von KatzenHai durften wir ja schon einiges lesen, und Counselor hatte gute Kommentare.

Nehme mal an, das dieser Treat die Comedyshow der nächsten Wochen wird.

 :flower: 

Noch eine Frage: gerade Rechtanwälte sind ja häufig nicht gerade zimperlich in der Formulierung ihrer Schreiben.
In wie weit muß da die Wahrheit drin stehen (z.B. Ankündigung von Folgen, die nicht oder so nicht eintreten können, oder anderes) und wo beginnt bei Schreiben von RA die Nötigung? 
Als rechtlich Ungebildeter sehe ich diese Grenze sehr oft überschritten.


----------



## Qoppa (25 Januar 2004)

@ Counselor

Nur um den Hintersinn Deiner Aktionen besser zu verstehen: ich dachte bisher, ein Mahnbescheid kann nur durch einfachen Widerspruch zurückgewiesen werden.



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich beantrage,
> 
> 1. das Mahnverfahren in das streitige Verfahren vor dem Amtsgericht X-Stadt überzuleiten.




Bedeutet das, daß es schon ein streitiges Verfahren in der Sache gibt? 

Oder ist dieser Zug sozusagen das „Mittel der Wahl“, um einen Prozeß zu erzwingen? Wenn ja, mit welchen Folgen? Etwa, daß der Mahnende auch die Rolle des Klägers einnehmen muß, mit entsprechenden Folgen für die Verteilung der Beweislast?


----------



## Counselor (25 Januar 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ist dieser Zug sozusagen das „Mittel der Wahl“, um einen Prozeß zu erzwingen? Wenn ja, mit welchen Folgen? Etwa, daß der Mahnende auch die Rolle des Klägers einnehmen muß, mit entsprechenden Folgen für die Verteilung der Beweislast?



Damit wird ein Prozess erzwungen, und der Mahnende kommt in die Rolle des Klägers. Begründet er seinen Anspruch nicht, dann wird die Klage ganz schnell durch 1. Versäumnisurteil abgewiesen.


----------



## Qoppa (25 Januar 2004)

Danke, Counselor, - ich schätze Deine präzisen Auskünfte sehr.

Da dieser Zug auch für mein Vorgehen in Betracht käme, ich mir aber erst dann einen Anwalt nehmen will, wenn ich sicher bin, daß - ein positiver Ausgang vorausgesetzt - die Gegenseite auch die Kosten zu tragen hat: sobald die Überleitung beantragt ist, gibt´s kein Entkommen mehr, richtig?


----------



## Counselor (29 Januar 2004)

Nachdem die KSP Anwälte mir mit Schreiben vom 21.1.2004 die Verdoppelung der Forderung angedroht hatten, hat mich heute über das Amtsgericht folgender Schriftsatz vom 23.1.2004 erreicht:


			
				KSP schrieb:
			
		

> In Sachen
> 01024 Telefondienste GmbH ./. mich
> RAe Dr. Seegers pp.
> 
> ...


----------



## peanuts (29 Januar 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem die KSP Anwälte mir mit Schreiben vom 21.1.2004 die Verdoppelung der Forderung angedroht hatten, hat mich heute über das Amtsgericht folgender Schriftsatz vom 23.1.2004 erreicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glühstrumpf!


----------



## Devilfrank (29 Januar 2004)

Och menno - schon wieder ein Spielverderber...
 :lol:


----------



## KatzenHai (29 Januar 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine Frage: gerade Rechtanwälte sind ja häufig nicht gerade zimperlich in der Formulierung ihrer Schreiben.
> In wie weit muß da die Wahrheit drin stehen (z.B. Ankündigung von Folgen, die nicht oder so nicht eintreten können, oder anderes) und wo beginnt bei Schreiben von RA die Nötigung?
> Als rechtlich Ungebildeter sehe ich diese Grenze sehr oft überschritten.



Das kommt eben auf den Empfänger an. Schreibe ich (wie hier) an einen Kollegen, kenne ich in der Wortwahl wenig Hemmungen. Schreibe ich an Mütterchen Mü, die arme Rentnerin, die leider mit 15 € aus der letzten Versandhausbestellung im Debit ist, verfasse ich es sachlich und ohne Polemik.
Meine Auffassung ist: Man weiß nie, wer das noch zu lesen bekommt. Viele vorgerichtliche Schreiben landen ja später als Anlage in Prozessen - und manche Richter machen sich sogar die Mühe und lesen diese Anlagen. Die Prozessatmophäre wird dann durchaus auch vom Stil der Schreiben vorher beinflusst, was man also bereits dann berücksichtigen kann und m.E. sollte.
Es hängt natürlich auch von der Selbstsicherheit der Forderung oder der Einwände ab ...
Deshalb brauchts ja auch Menschen, die formulieren, je nach Einzelfall. Und nicht einfach nur Textbausteinsammlungen auf CD-ROM *Lanze brech*

Was die Wahrheit betrifft: Es ist nicht schön, wenn ich vorprozessual wilde Behauptungen aufstelle und (weil jetzt ein Richter liest) im prozess plötzlich nur die Hälfte vortrage - was aber tatsächlich nicht alle Kollegen ebenso empfinden.


----------



## KatzenHai (29 Januar 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ist dieser Zug sozusagen das „Mittel der Wahl“, um einen Prozeß zu erzwingen? Wenn ja, mit welchen Folgen? Etwa, daß der Mahnende auch die Rolle des Klägers einnehmen muß, mit entsprechenden Folgen für die Verteilung der Beweislast?



Ich habe dies in eigener Sache gemacht und hier auch ein wenig die Vorteile (und auch Nachteile) erläutert. Mehr dazu unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=24424#24424 bzw. (etwas später) http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=25384&sid=1eaf6567ca9167a414c0a69fd5f91981#25384.

Effekt war: Klagevertreter hatte nur die üblichen zwei Wochen Begündungsfrist und konnte (faktisch) nur mit Textbausteinen reagieren. Keine wirkliche Vorbereitungszeit, keine echte Klagebegründung - Prozessstimmung im A....

Und meine überschießenden gerichtskosten habe ich auch größtenteils bereits erstattet erhalten - der Rest wird zur Zeit festgesetzt  8)


----------



## Der Genervte (30 Januar 2004)

@Katzenhai

Danke für den Einblick in die Seele eines "Rechtsverdrehers"    

Meine Frage bezog sich aber mehr auf den rechtlichen Aspekt: in vielen Schreiben sind direkte oder indirekte aber eindeutige Drohungen von Folgen drin; Wo beginnt da die Nötigung?

Und, außer für den schlechten Eindruck vor einem Richter, in wie weit muß in der Korrespondenz die Wahrheit drin stehen. Als Beispiel die Behauptung, es würden schon Urteile in vergleichbaren Fällen bestehen - ohne anzufügen, das die nur in der eigenen Wunschvorstellung existieren.

Ich hoffe, ich habe meine Fragestellung jetzt besser formuliert.


----------



## peanuts (30 Januar 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> @Katzenhai
> 
> Danke für den Einblick in die Seele eines "Rechtsverdrehers"
> 
> Meine Frage bezog sich aber mehr auf den rechtlichen Aspekt: in vielen Schreiben sind direkte oder indirekte aber eindeutige Drohungen von Folgen drin; Wo beginnt da die Nötigung?



Ich hab das mal durchgezogen. Das Ergebnis findest du hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=19243#19243


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2004)

*01024 ....*

so, hochinteressanter fall!
ich werde nun schon seit ca. August 2003 von ksp und/oder 01024 belästigt. nach einer schriftlichen aufforderung nach evn habe ich von 01024 erfahren:

bedauerlicher weise können wir ihre anfrage (eben diese nach den evns) nicht mehr bearbeiten, da der vorgang bereits annser inkassounternehmen abgegeben wurde.

bitte wenden sie sich bezüglich ihrer anfragen an ksp

nun denn, gibt es denn im fall mahnbescheid/verfahren schon neue "vortschritte"? ich habe nämlich heute von ksp erfahren müssen, daß sie 01024 das einleiten des gerichtl. mahnverfahrens empfohlen haben ....


----------



## Der Jurist (20 März 2004)

*Re: 01024 ....*



			
				(ent)nerv(ter) schrieb:
			
		

> so, hochinteressanter fall!
> ich werde nun schon seit ca. August 2003 von ksp und/oder 01024 belästigt. nach einer schriftlichen aufforderung nach evn habe ich von 01024 erfahren:
> 
> bedauerlicher weise können wir ihre anfrage (eben diese nach den evns) nicht mehr bearbeiten, da der vorgang bereits an unser inkassounternehmen abgegeben wurde.
> ...




Information über gespeicherte Daten.

Daten dürfen dann unbegrenzt gespeichert werden, wenn über die Abrechnung gestritten wird. Guckst Du da: § 6 TDDSG


----------



## FreiMein (28 Oktober 2004)

*es ist so leicht sich zu täuschen und getäuscht zu werden*

erstens lassen sich von den anbietern die gespräche belauschen

zweitens wissen sie, wer ihre rechnungen regelmäßig nicht korrigiert

drittens sind die leute auch nicht besser als andere

viertens zwingt freenet domains die hilfesuchenden zur anwahl teurer hotlines

fünftens ist freenet 01019 telefondienste über anwalt seegers sehr sehr aggressiv. abrechnungsfehler werden nicht zugestanden, dafür wird mal schnell geschossen und gebühren geritten > vielleicht eine abzocke, da man ja weiss, die wenigsten haben zeit, rechnungen zu kontrollieren und die belege aufzubewahren < ein leichtes spiel also - >  bei gericht ist der wirtschaftlich schwächere der dümmere > also schließt euren kreis > gegen unrecht hilft nur starkes recht und zusammenhalt .


----------

